# Hey there! Looking for CNC information



## katzur (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm up in Ottawa Ontario and I'm working on a masters degree in industrial design. I have a mixed background; half of it is computer programming and half of it is cabinetry. The only logical conclusion for me was to look at the interface design of CNC woodworking tools. 

So I'll be scouring the forums for interesting discussions and links. If any of you have any comments or stories you want to share about horrible software, or really great software, please send them my way.

Cheers!

Ehren


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Ehren, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you are a member of our community.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ehren and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Skelly (Jan 6, 2010)

welcome ehrn


----------

